# How to feed a new puppy. (Raw)



## Wolfgeist

I am bringing home my puppy at the end of July, and my husband and I decided we want to go raw from day one. I have been doing my research, and have been mainly following the guidelines and information provided by the Raw Dog Ranch (Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch) by Lauri. The only problem is that she hasn't updated the puppy feeding section completely yet.

I want to know how much to feed a puppy(working-line GSD, in case that matters), and what foods are best to offer an 8 week old puppy, especially on the transition from kibble to raw the first few weeks.

I also want to figure out how to measure amounts of food per meal, as I am not 100% clear on it.

Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate your advice and information.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Here's a link to a site that helped me a great deal on feeding raw for puppies;

http://www.leespets.com/feedraw.htm


----------



## Wolfgeist

Josie/Zeus said:


> Here's a link to a site that helped me a great deal on feeding raw for puppies;
> 
> Untitled Document


Excellent link, thank you for sharing! So, from what I have gathered, you feed 2-3% of the puppy/dog's body weight? How much of that is RMB, MM, and OM? Do they get all three types per meal?


----------



## Josie/Zeus

You feed 2-3% for adults- 

I feed about 7-10% of puppy weight- he's getting about 2 lbs. of food a day. 

This is what I did the first month: 

Age: 8 weeks old Weight 12.3 lbs.

week 1

1 lb. ground chicken (Bravo premixed) fed 3 x a day

week 2

ground turkey fed 3 x day.

week 3

ground beef/chunks

week 4

chicken wings/breast /necks

green tripe, I like the products from greentripe.com especially the Xkaliber

turkey, beef/liver

Now- I give him chicken backs one day, beef the next day, maybe chicken necks with chick liver/hearts, turkey. green tripe xkaliber is fed 2x a week. I just got some beef kidneys/liver last night, I'm going to mix them with some beef tonight. I did get rabbit meat and hopefully he likes it. It's $7!! For ONE day meal!

Odin is starting to get picky, he doesn't like turkey very much- he smells it, looks at me and walks away - as if I'm giving him poison or something. 

The only veggie he gets is carrots- he likes to chew them- especially the big ones.


----------



## lhczth

I usually start with chicken parts and I grind it. Some type of probiotic (I use yogurt, but there are stronger ones to use) is added. These two things help their systems get used to digesting the bones. Then if all is well (and usually it is), I will introduce unground pieces, turkey parts ground (most are too hard for puppies to eat), pieces of beef, lamb or maybe pork meat. Also eggs. If all of this sits well after a week or so, I offer small amounts of offal (usually liver). I don't weigh food so can't help you there.


----------



## DeeMcB

Josie/Zeus said:


> You feed 2-3% for adults-
> 
> I feed about 7-10% of puppy weight


Another way to do it is to feed 2-3% of his estimated ideal adult weight. That way you don't have to weigh your pup so often to be sure he's getting the right amount. 

Signed, the lazy raw feeder


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree with Dee....projected adult weight is easier, because pups grow fast(you aren't daily adjusting due to growing). 

So in reality/ about 1# per meal @2 meals a day or if you are feeding 3(which I recommend for pups younger than 4 months) about .75# each meal. If the pup has runny poo, you've overfed either portion-wise or organ-wise.
My breakdown is 55% RMB's, 40%MM and 5% OM.
A chicken leg quarter with back attached is a perfect meal, as it usually contains some organ attached to the back. 

My 8 week old pup ate chicken necks with no problems, though he inhaled the legs or thighs when I transitioned him to them. I never gave pre-made raw or ground up bones myself, the pups can usually handle soft bones no problem.

I don't weigh out portions anymore just up or drop back if the pup/dog is losing/gaining(feel their ribs).
I would get a digestive enzyme/probiotic to supplement and after pup is about 4 months you can start giving the vitamin supplements.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Excellent advice, everyone. Thank you!

Just to make sure I understand. Either feed 7-10% of the pup's body weight or 2-3% of the pup's estimated adult body weight. Feeding 3 times a day is best, and it's best to start with just ground meat (no bones/organs until body is used to Raw, include probiotics like yogurt.).

What would a daily meal plan for a raw dog look like? Is the "chicken leg quarter with back attached" idea one meal for the day? Do you include the RMB, MM and OM all in one meal, or do you split them into 2 meals?

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## onyx'girl

I feed the OM,MM,RMB all in one meal because I want consistancy with the digestion....too much bone can cause constipation and too much MM can cause runny poo. So balancing the three IMO is the best way for proper digestion and keeping the gut healthy.
My meals are weekly:
kidney, thymus, liver rotated for OM
pork necks, turkey necks, chicken parts for the RMB
beef, turkey, venison, fish, pork, green tripe is the MM,

but I tend to think of the tripe as a "supplement" and give only a heaping spoonful per meal. Frozen(fresh)green tripe has many benefits(natural probiotics/digestive enzymes) and is worth the cost of shipping.
This site has many great articles and sells tripe along with other raw foods.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Wild Wolf said:


> it's best to start with just ground meat (no bones/organs until body is used to Raw,


You definitely need bones. Without bones, your pup will have loose stool.

Here's how I start out dogs on raw. IMO, pups can handle bones without grinding. Heck, my CATS can crunch up raw chicken bones with no issues. Chicken breasts are often a good choice for puppies, since they have some of the softest bones.

*RAW PREY MODEL DIET*
*By: Nicki Simonson*

Some of the benefits of feeding raw: 
-fresh breath 
-diminished doggy odor 
-dogs are mentally stimulated 
-dogs generally eat their food right away 
-smaller poops 
-increased energy 
-shiny coats
-slower, steadier growth in puppies (important for large/giant breeds!)

The main points: 

-dogs should be fed 2% of their ideal adult body weight daily*
-the goal is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs.* Igenerally try to balance this over a week's time.
-go slowly at first... too much, too fast can cause loose stool. 

*These percentages are guidelines. My GSD male needs a lot more than 2% because he has such a high metabolism and is constantly moving. Also, some dogs need more or less bone.. just look at the poop. If it's loose, add more bone. If the dog is constipated, add less bone.


I start new dogs on chicken. Many people buy whole chickens and cut them up, but I don’t like to deal with cutting them up so I buy leg quarters. (Bone in chicken breasts are generally a good choice for puppies, the bones are the easiest and there is a good bone to meat ratio). Check the sodium content: if it's over 80, it's enhanced and you'll want to pass. Most of the Gold N Plump sold at my local grocery store is un-enhanced. 

You can decide whether or not you want to take the skin and excess fat off the first few days. I did this for a couple of days when starting mine raw, but I don't believe I would've needed to. My dogs were just fine.

Simply hand your dog a chicken quarter (you can feed outside if you like... I fed inside at first because I wanted a more controlled environment). Don't be surprised if he doesn't immediately gobble it up. He may try to lick it to death first.

You'll want to feed nothing but chicken for the first couple of weeks. The bone content will be a bit high... but that's okay since bone = firm poops, and her tummy will be adjusting to the new food. 

Don't be surprised if your dog "guards" his food, even if he's never done this before. It is completely natural. Think about if you've been fed nothing but dry cereal your whole entire life and someone hands you a big, juicy steak. You'd guard that sucker, too! He WILL get used to the fact that he's going to get this fantastic food every day and become nonchalant about eating. The key is to NOT mess with his food. If you mess with his food, he'll start to worry that you will take it away. 

Don't be surprised if, once he starts to realize how amazingly good chicken is, he horks down his food and then almost immediately throws it up again. Let him eat it a second time (gross, I know, but it's what he'd do if he were a wolf in the wild). My Rottie occasionally does this and then seems to learn his lesson for a time... and for the next few days he'll eat much slower and more carefully. My German Shepherd female is an AMAZINGLY wonderful eater. She carefully chews everything. 

Your dog will be on just chicken for two weeks so that will give you plenty of time to choose your next protein source. I decided to go with pork, because it is inexpensive and readily available. When you start your second protein source, add just a bit of it to a chicken meal, so his tummy gets used to this new meat. Gradually increase the amount until you're feeding a full pork (or other protein) meal. Repeat these steps when adding beef, turkey, lamb, venison, etc. 

Most pork bones are fine for medium dogs on up, but smaller dogs will not be able to crunch some of the larger ones. I personally do not feed beef bones. They are generally too dense for all but the giant breed dogs. If your dog is careful and will eat around the bone without breaking his teeth trying to crunch it up, you can feed these “rec” bones. It will give your dog hours of entertainment and you some free time. ;-)

When adding organs, make sure you start small, since they are rich and can cause loose stool before the dog is used to them. Organs are the “powerhouse” when it comes to nutrients, vitamins, etc. If you compare organ meat with vegetables, you’ll find a lot of the same nutrients… but organs have a higher content. That is why dogs do not require veggies… because they’re getting what they need from the 10% organ in their diet. Wolves in the wild may munch on grass or eat stomach content, but they generally do this out of preference rather than need.

You must also add a source of Omega 3. It should be a protein source, and not flax based. Flax is not easily converted by dogs and many of them are actually allergic to it. I used to use salmon oil capsules, but with the recent lawsuits over PCPs in fish oil pills, I’ve started using canned sardines in water. I give each of my dogs a can of sardines 3x per week. A typical week looks like this:

Monday: morning – chicken. Evening – pork, sardines
Tuesday: morning – chicken. Evening – beef, beef liver
Wednesday: morning – chicken. Evening – pork
Thursday: morning – chicken. Evening – pork, sardines
Friday: morning – chicken. Evening – pork, beef liver
Saturday: morning – chicken. Evening – beef, sardines
Sunday: morning – chicken. Evening – pork

I get other kinds of meat (turkey, lamb, etc.) when they are on sale. I get venison whenever I can… it’s the BEST for them…. Plus they love it!

Some final points: 

Rawfed dogs: 

1) Are eating what is 100% natural for them, meaning they will likely be healthier. 

2) Have amazingly white teeth and fresh breath, without the necessity of brushing their teeth or EXPENSIVE vet teeth cleanings. 

3) Have tiny small poops (less mess to clean up). 

Rawfeeding:
1) Can be cheaper than kibble (post on CL for free/cheap meat, search the weekly ads for meat bargains, buy soon to expire meat, etc. 

2) Means no stressful worrying when kibble gets recalled! 

3) is EASY! My dog was SUCH a picky eater and ate barely enough to stay alive. Now she eats with gusto and finishes her meal up promptly, meaning I don't have to worrya bout my other dog stealing her food, since he was a living vacuum when it comes to food of any type 

Some myths about rawfeeding: 
1) Rawfed dogs do NOT become bloodthirsty killers. They may become refrigerator magnets... since the fridge is The Door To All Things Good And Wonderful. 

2) Raw meat will not give dogs bacteria/e-coli poisoning. Dogs' digestive systems were made to handle food heavy in bacteria... they are very short and contain strong acid. Kibble takes longer to digest, and that is why you see e-coli/bacteria related recalls with kibble.

3) Raw chicken bones are not dangerous to dogs. Only cooked bones are dangerous, since they become hard and brittle and can splinter. 

Don't be surprised if many veterinarians do not support raw feeding. These vets certainly mean well, but were likely given incorrect information in vet school since the very few nutrition courses they took were likely sponsored by a pet food company (usually Hills (Science Diet), Iams or Eukanuba). Pet food companies are, of course, going to say that ONLY dog food is good for dogs. Additionally, with all there is to learn in vet school, there simply is not time to focus too much on nutrition. I have researched extensively and consulted with a canine nutritionist with years of training, schooling (including a master’s degree), research, and personal experience.

For more information, please feel free to:
-Email me at [email protected]
Join the Yahoo Rawfeedinggroup: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/

-Consult with a canine nutritionist: http://www.dogfoodguru.com/
-Check out the following sites:

http://rawfeddogs.net/
http://www.rawfed.com/
http://www.rawfed.com/myths/
http://rawlearning.com/
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/index.html (for finding bone percentages)


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you so much for all the excellent advice! I have joined the yahoo group, waiting for approval. Looking forward to getting involved!


----------



## Angela

lhczth said:


> I usually start with chicken parts and I grind it. Some type of probiotic (I use yogurt, but there are stronger ones to use) is added. These two things help their systems get used to digesting the bones. Then if all is well (and usually it is), I will introduce unground pieces, turkey parts ground (most are too hard for puppies to eat), pieces of beef, lamb or maybe pork meat. Also eggs. If all of this sits well after a week or so, I offer small amounts of offal (usually liver). I don't weigh food so can't help you there.


This is also what we did, minus the probiotic. Our meat grinder got extra work for a couple weeks LOL


----------



## MicheleMarie

I didn't read all the other posts (sorry) but here's my two cents 

I get my raw meat from here: Raw Meat Diets ::: Dog Food ::: Dog Treats ::: Cat Food
It costs about $65 for 5 weeksish worth (a little pricey)
They use the WHOLE cow. They grind the bones, organs and meat all together put it in plastic bags and freeze it. I thaw one once a week and give the puppy about a 5th of the roll of the meat. Also with his meat i give him a bananna, or blueberries or apples ( i switch it up) at each meal, a couple of times a week i throw an egg in there. Through out the day he gets "taste of the wild" pellets for treats...about a half a cups worth. He is SUPER healthy. he doesn't shed, his joints are great, he's playful in the morning and sleeps away the afternoons. His stools aren't stinky and they're small.

When he reaches 4 months the lady told me to start adding raw chicken to his diet (which i haven;t done before so i will be asking questions about dogs being okay to eat chicken bones here) and also chicken broth. The meat he gets is grass fed and free of hormones and antibiotics. The fruit and veggies and eggs he gets are all organic.


----------



## affordablepup

Puppies should be fed three to four times a day.Smaller meals are easier to digest. At six months you can start feeding your puppy twice a day. You can read about general feeding requirements of a dog here How much to feed a puppy? Feeding small puppies | Affordable Teacup Puppies for sale in Ohio.


----------



## onyx'girl

affordablepup said:


> Puppies should be fed three to four times a day.Smaller meals are easier to digest. At six months you can start feeding your puppy twice a day. You can read about general feeding requirements of a dog here How much to feed a puppy? Feeding small puppies | Affordable Teacup Puppies for sale in Ohio.


is this your way of posting an ad? GSD's are not teacups by any stretch, lol
2 meals a day from about 12 weeks is fine for this breed. Pups under 12 weeks, 3 meals a day is recommended.


----------



## Kyleigh

The post by Rott-n-GSD is AWESOME!!!!! Read that over and over!!!! Lots of awesome info there!

My two cents on "how much" ... 

I never weighed out Kyleigh's food ... I just put a bunch down and let her eat. She walked away when she was full, and I put the remainder back in the fridge. As a puppy she ate 3-4 times a day. At 5-6 months we were down to twice a day, and around 8 months once a day. 

These were HER choices. She simply decided at certain times she wasn't hungry - she would sniff it and walk away. 4-5 hours later, she would eat her meal - again leaving food in the bowl. 

At 8 months or so, she decided she didn't want breakfast anymore, so I was down to once a day. I probably put in about 1.5 pounds of food (Ky weighs 60 pounds) for her every evening, and she eats what she wants, and leaves what she doesn't. 

She still does this, and she's almost 4. Her weight has been consistent at 60 pounds. 

I probably wouldn't do this with a lab LOL, but I did this with my last dog (she was a mutt), and I've had a high success with Kyleigh with this method as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Coates Amy Albert

Hi I am new - I found this really useful! Can I just ask do you get all of your meat from the butcher or is it from the Superstore and when you say 'pork' what part of the pig do you feed? I have a nearly 4 month German Shepherd puppy who was hardly eating anything so I went back to the breeder and she told me hers were on chicken carcasses and raw meat. My puppy is currently being fed chicken carcasses, a bowl of goats milk (I was recommended to do whilst growing and putting on weight) and a drop of cod liver oil. I am feeding her 3-4 times a day if she eats it all but I think she is getting a bit bored again so I do want to give her a bit of a variety but do not want to upset her stomach. For one so young how would you recommend I proceed? Thank you in advance for any advice you may be able to give.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Coates Amy Albert said:


> Hi I am new - I found this really useful! Can I just ask do you get all of your meat from the butcher or is it from the Superstore and when you say 'pork' what part of the pig do you feed? I have a nearly 4 month German Shepherd puppy who was hardly eating anything so I went back to the breeder and she told me hers were on chicken carcasses and raw meat. My puppy is currently being fed chicken carcasses, a bowl of goats milk (I was recommended to do whilst growing and putting on weight) and a drop of cod liver oil. I am feeding her 3-4 times a day if she eats it all but I think she is getting a bit bored again so I do want to give her a bit of a variety but do not want to upset her stomach. For one so young how would you recommend I proceed? Thank you in advance for any advice you may be able to give.


Hi Amy and WELCOME! :greet:

Great that you are feeding raw goat's milk!:grin2:

Just feeding carcasses for meat *is not correct* and the pup will be nutritionally deficient. 

It is missing organs, muscle meat and I personally believe supplements should be added since this is not a fresh kill.

I suggest you begin your own thread on here asking for suggestions. :wink2:

All raw feeders have slightly different ratio's of what they feed:
[FONT=&quot]-the usual goal is approximately 80% meat, 10% bone, 5%-10% organs. 

I also add pureed vegetables to my mix for fiber and anti-oxidant properties.


Moms 
[/FONT]


----------

